# Broadband



## simonsharratt (May 21, 2012)

Good evening,

I'm an IT Manager for a company in the uk but my MD has a villa in the Villamoura area. I need to organise an ADSL broadband service for him so I can connect him to work here in the uk.

Can someone please recommend a Portugese broadband provider, my main concern being that I can speak to someone technical at the Portugese company in English as there will be some initial setup to connect to my uk systems.

All help and advice gratefully received.

Kind regards,

Simon


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Major supplier is PT Portugal Telecom, Sapo is the broadband division, all the major companies have English speaking operators and technical staff

:: Portugal Telecom :: UK


----------

